# teamspeak client and ubuntu ?



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2009)

anyone successfully running a teamspeak client on ubuntu. i install it and run it just fine but i dont hear anything and nobody can hear me. it wont even let me turn on my mic with push to talk. my mic works fine and i have no audio issues with other programs. what gives?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Sound

does that help?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Nov 8, 2009)

tbh teamspeak has never had the best audio quality i find ventrilo and gamecomm better gamecomm even more so.

alot just use skype now for small group chat.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 8, 2009)

Nitro-Max said:


> tbh teamspeak has never had the best audio quality i find ventrilo and gamecomm better gamecomm even more so.
> 
> alot just use skype now for small group chat.



yea vent has better sound quality but i need to get teamspeak client working so i can get on a teamspeak server...


----------



## Sean8 (Nov 8, 2009)

i've installed it before worked for me, maybe its a codec problem or something


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 9, 2009)

Sean89 said:


> i've installed it before worked for me, maybe its a codec problem or something



do you remember if you installed any special codecs?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe I should look into a different server?

Get on and get a discussion going and see what the fellas are down with, I'll run whatever is easiest


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 9, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> maybe I should look into a different server?
> 
> Get on and get a discussion going and see what the fellas are down with, I'll run whatever is easiest



it isnt a problem at all. im just curious as how to get my linux desktop tramspeak client to work properly.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2009)

well I looked into that gameconn, as I'm not a ventrillo fan. While it is still in beta, they do offer a server for personal use. a bit later Im gonna look into getting it from the admins.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Nov 9, 2009)

Been using a free gamecomm server for years sneekypeet even the lowest quality setting sounds great compared to teamspeak its never really down too its pretty reliable and they update it every so often.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

TS3 works fine. there are no special codecs. you download a .run file, chmod a+x it, run it, with sudo. if there are any errors, check the directory the sh file is in, transfer all the libs to the /usr/lib/ folder. then try running it again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> TS3 works fine. there are no special codecs. you download a .run file, chmod a+x it, run it, with sudo. if there are any errors, check the directory the sh file is in, transfer all the libs to the /usr/lib/ folder. then try running it again.



oh sweet good to know. when i started the thread i was having issues with ts2. havnt bothered with ts3 since i run linux as a vm.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

TS3 was released for versions of Linux x86/x64. just run it from Terminal. Creating a launcher is a bit tricky but if you look on google, I Found a script someone wrote for it exactly to create a launcher.


----------

